# Recommended products for shell Fungus/Rot?



## Mgridgaway (Jan 18, 2012)

My 4" Redfoot had some very minor shell rot when I first acquired him, so minor that I did a betadine treatment but didn't bother with an anti-fungal. Almost two months later, I'm seeing spots again, so I must not have completely rid the afflication.

Can anyone recommend a good (and cheap! preferably) brand of antifungal that I should use? Thanks!

View attachment 15588


----------



## Kristina (Jan 18, 2012)

Sure thing 

Clean the affected area with a weak betadine/water solution. (Should be a weak-tea color.) Pat the area dry with paper towels, and apply any over the counter athlete's foot cream. Keep the area clean and apply the cream daily (only do the betadine wash on the first day, it is too harsh to continue to use daily.) It should be gone within a week, two at the most. 

The brand itself does not matter. Any generic product will do.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks! Should I be looking for any particular active ingredient? Thanks!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 18, 2012)

clotrimazole!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just another viewpoint- there is fungal rot, and bacterial rot. If you have bacterial rot, you may notice dark pitting or an 'off' smell. Bacterial rot is also more common in drier conditions. To combat bacterial rot, you need an antibacterial ointment like silver sulfadiazine ointment or 2% mupirocin ointment. Plain over the counter human stuff is not very strong (not even for human needs).

Also- check the habitat for why it is occuring. Too wet? Germ colonies? Abrasive materials? Correct that as well.

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/basic-medical-care/shell-rot


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jan 18, 2012)

Madkins, I posted a picture of his plastron. That's the limit of the rot. Let me know what your think.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 18, 2012)

pdrobber said:


> clotrimazole!


That is quite a mouthful
I would go generic since they are usually a lot cheaper than name brands.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 18, 2012)

that's the active ingredient you're looking for...plenty of "athlete foot's cream" and "anti fungal cream", if that's in it, it should get the job done.


----------

